# Computer restarts itself - PSU problem?



## archon_113 (Feb 11, 2006)

Recently my computer has begun to restart itself at seemingly random times. I don't get any error screens, it just cuts out as if someone had pulled the power cable out and then starts up again. This happens both in windows and sometimes during startup, before windows has started to load. Is this due to a fault with the PSU or possibly overheating?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Download and run one or both of these these free programs and it (or they if both are used) will tell us the temps and voltages.

SensorviewPro

Speedfan 

Also list your specs including the power supply brand name and wattage.


----------



## archon_113 (Feb 11, 2006)

I've checked the temperatures and they're all reading normal. Also the fact that this sometimes happens during startup suggests that it's not an overheating problem. My specs are as follows:

CPU - AMD Athlon 3000+
RAM - 1GB
GFX Card - Geforce 7600 GS
OS - XP Home

I'm not sure how to find out the brand of my PSU but on the side it says the maximum power is 400W.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

O.K., let's look at this another way. What are your normal temperatures for both at-rest and under-stress like playing a game.? Also, on the side or someplace on that power supply, there should be a brand name. That is important information. While you are at it, look on the side of the PS to see what it lists for the +12 volt rail.


----------



## archon_113 (Feb 11, 2006)

Temperatures according to Speedfan.....

When idling:

Temp1: 32C
Temp2: 39C
HD0: 30C
Core: 42C
Core: 45C

Playing a game:

Temp1: 32C
Temp2: 45C
HD0: 30C
Core: 51C
Core: 58C


The only thing on the side of the PSU that looks like it could be a brand name is 'Advance,' so I'm going to assume that's it. Underneath +12V it says 15A - is this what you need to know?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but your power supply is a very cheap one that doesn't put out the power that it advertises. Second, your video card takes a bare miniumum of 20+ amps and your PSU only puts out 15 amps if it put out the full voltage. You need to purchase a good brand name power supply that is more powerful.

I would suggest an Antec trio 650 for you.


----------



## archon_113 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know. That's a bit more expensive than what I was hoping for - are there any cheaper power supplies that would still be good enough?

Edit: Also, are you sure this is the cause of the restarting? Something else I've noticed is that if it's going to lose power, it'll happen within the first few minutes after I switch the computer on, and after that it seems to be fine.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

This is most likely the cause. Some of our techs have been buying refurb power supplies and are happy with them. They are not reporting any bad units yet that I am aware of. The warranty is only 15 days (so you can check it) but an Antec Trio 650 is only $50.60. If interested:

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewprod...OUT-REFURB&DNAME=Blow+Out+Sales+-+Refurbished


----------



## archon_113 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for all your help - I've just ordered a new PSU.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Please let us know how the new one works for you.


----------



## archon_113 (Feb 11, 2006)

Ok the new one is 550W and puts out 30A at +12V but it still keeps restarting. Is there anything else that could be causing this to happen? Is it possible that there's something wrong with the cable instead?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Which power supply did you end up buying, the refurb or a new one...also which brand name.

Download and run Sensorview Pro and post your readings.


----------



## archon_113 (Feb 11, 2006)

I went for a new one - it's fairly cheap but was fairly highly recommended in reviews. The brand is Colors-it. When idle Sensorview shows the temperatures to be:

CPU - 0C (not sure why this isn't working)
GPU - 45C
SYS - 31C
AUX - 54C
HD0 - 25C

When running a game:

CPU - 0C
GPU - 48C
SYS - 32C
AUX - 58C
HD0 - 27C


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

List the voltages from Sensorview. The power supply you chose is very, very low quality (sorry to be the bearer of bad news) so I hope it can do the job for you. Let's wait and see what the voltages say.


----------



## archon_113 (Feb 11, 2006)

The voltages are listed as:

VCoreA: 1.57V
+3.3V: 3.36V
+5V: 5.11V
+12V: 11.50V
-5V: 5.11V
-12V: 1.21V
+5VSB: 5.07V
+VBAT: 0.00V


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Again the 12v is out of spec. psu is not holding up.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Double check those voltages with the speedfan programl


----------



## dasarpirah (Jul 1, 2008)

*Computer restarts!! HELP*

my computer tends to restart randomly....mostly when playing games or while watching a movie...i have no idea why.. is it cause of my graphics card or the power supply?

specs:

Amd 3000 xp+
Asus Motherboard..
2 gb ram
Geforce 7300 gs
500 w psu...

the power supply fluctuates quite a bit at home/...and i have a 500 w ups... is this sufficient or do i need a ups upgrade?


----------



## faust1 (Feb 10, 2010)

i found this solution to be very comprehensive: ***** spam *****


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Thread is over three years old. Thread is closed.


----------

